

Ask HN: Is it legal if my webapp rewards the winners with a gift certificate - ssing

I am starting a website where users predict individual match outcomes. I am thinking of rewarding them with a gift certificate. Is it legal. Any insight will be very helpful.
======
DupDetector
There are more comments on your duplicate submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2017757>

------
veb
I'd give the winners some sort of virtual currency, in which they can use said
currency to 'purchase' a gift certificate.

------
f00li5h
it's fairly likely that the laws would depend on the country the winner
resides in ... which would be a pain in the ass to mitigate if you plan on
doing it automatically or more than once.

having said that iAnal

~~~
ssing
Thanks. Actually the winner may be in different countries

